# Spider Sound FX



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

A bunch of people have expressed interest in the "creepy" spider sound effect that I am using for my Spider Cave this year. It's the one that plays on my $20 DCS video.






If you want to rip just the audio off of my site (it's still under construction) here ya go:

http://boys-in-boo.webs.com/videoandaudio.htm


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Your haunt looks fantastic! 

I love the table with teeth! How does it work?

And your joking skeletons are great too. :jol:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

This is the site that we got the plans for Big Mouth from:

http://www.scaryguys.com/bigmouth.htm

But I wanted something a little cleaner for the look and longer teeth. The only way to do it so the teeth could be longer was to add some shims to the front of the teeth and another strip of luan. Then we attached the fabric to that. If you go to my site and look in the 2007 pics page, you should be able to see the modification. Look closely at the bottom "lip"

Other than that, just follwed to directions. The first time I showed my friend and his 13 year old daughter, he fell backwards on her. LMAO!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The player is flash embedded. Do you have a direct link to the spider sound?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't, but if you PM me your e-mail, I'll send you the mp3. 

Also have you considered getting real player? It has a handy feature to let you rip and audio or video file that is on the web instatly (and no extra bloatware to go with it)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sure. [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the send....that is awesome!!


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

This would be the link to play/download the .mp3 directly.

http://boys-in-boo.webs.com/short DCS noise.mp3

Michael

P.S. Thank you for the great soundfx!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanx Mentalist. Couldn't fifure how to pull that specific code out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, your haunt is really great.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Great haunt! Thanks for the spider sound. I'm building a giant spider this year and this will work perfectly. Thanks again!

Randy


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The "over here" creeped me out. I like the webs all over. They were HUGE.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Boysinboo, thank you so much for the clip, I was needing a spider sound efx, for my leaping spider prop, Thank you again.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks so much Boo. We're doing a spider room this year and this is exactly what we wanted sound-wise. It's nice and creepy.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

BoysinBoo, is that you and your wife reading the jokes for Terry and Colleen?

Sounds like you guys had way too much fun!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Cass,

Thanks, and you're welcome. Spiders and Peanuts: Ought to be interesting! 

Dog,

Thanks. But it's not us. It's two friends. Colleen laughs at everything, and her laugh is infecious (as you can tell). Terry has the best joke telling skills I've ever heard. When they really get rolling you can kind of hear me trying to hide my laughs in the background. I spent Hours trying to remove myself from the audio, but as you pointed out, we had too much fun.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the MP3! I might layer that with the bat noises I have for my "bat cave" in the upstairs hallway.


----------

